
Ask HN: Best VPNs around? - Artemis2
What do you use everyday for Internet browsing and downloads? I&#x27;m feeling the urge to start using a VPN since where I live, the network is shared with hundred of people. Thank you!
======
xxdesmus
Vote: Private Internet Access

These sites agree: \-- [http://lifehacker.com/5935863/five-best-vpn-service-
provider...](http://lifehacker.com/5935863/five-best-vpn-service-providers)
\-- [https://torrentfreak.com/which-vpn-services-take-your-
anonym...](https://torrentfreak.com/which-vpn-services-take-your-anonymity-
seriously-2014-edition-140315/)

~~~
IvyMike
I'm another PIA user, and for the price, it's been great for me.

One of the founders sometimes comments on HN, which to me is another good
sign.

~~~
xxdesmus
I'll stick with PIA for the foreseeable future because it's OpenVPN-based and
they allow me to choose my cipher. I get great speeds from every location I've
used, and they have quite a large number of locations. That's all I want in my
VPN.

------
toconnor
I don't use one yet but recently came across this top 5 list
[http://lifehacker.com/5935863/five-best-vpn-service-
provider...](http://lifehacker.com/5935863/five-best-vpn-service-providers).

------
khnd
have you looked at this?
[https://www.tunnelbear.com/](https://www.tunnelbear.com/)

~~~
ToastyMallows
I've had TunnelBear for a while now and I love it! Highly recommended.

------
greyone
I keep an updated list of reliable VPNs with good support:
[http://www.greycoder.com/best-vpns-2014/](http://www.greycoder.com/best-
vpns-2014/)

------
Red_Blue
I've only used Private Internet Access, Air VPN and Hotspot shield.

But i'd recommend Airvpn.

The problem I had with the other two VPN's I tried was the lack of decent port
forwarding. PIA has port forwarding for some of their servers but you can only
forward one port. I haven't been able to play games like hearthstone while
having the VPN enabled because it needs multiple ports forwarded and I haven't
been able to torrent while using a nearby PIA server since the closest server
that can port forward is France. Hotspot shield blocks torrents and can be
slow so I don't recommend it.

~~~
enricosada
+1 airvpn, fast and good tutorials for every device

------
olssy
If you are expecting faster speeds you will likely be disappointed, you're
still going through the network you're on.

